# تكريم اول عضوه مباركه ( و بجد تستحق التكريم )



## besm alslib (10 أغسطس 2010)

*ازيكم عاملين ايه اتمنى الكل يكون قضى وقت حلو ومميز بالصيف*

*عارفه طبعا اني مقصره بالمشاركات واتمنى محدش يزعل مني*


*المهم نيجي لموضوعنا *

*انتو عارفين طبعا ان احنا متعودين بين فتره والتانيه نكرم حد من اخواتنا *

*إما الاداريين والمشرفين او الاعضاء اللي لسا مش مباركين *

*كنوع من الشكر والتشجيع على مجهودهم المميز*

*المره دي بقى هنكرم معاكم عضوه حلوة ومميزه جدا واول عضوة مباركه هنشكرها مع بعض *

*عشان اكون صريحه العضوه اللي هنكرمها كانت بترشيح الغاليه دونا *

*دخلت بروفايلها عشان اعرف اكتب ايه عنها لاني معرفهاش بشكل شخصي*


*اللي لاحظته من البروفايل انها شخصيه حبوبه جدا *

*طيبه وحنونه وكلها ذوق اسلوبها بالمشاركات من ارقى ما يكون *

*كلامها مع الكل فيه طيبه ومحبه حتى مع غير المسيحيين منهم*

*كتير بيعدها ام وكمان كتير بيعتبروها اخت وصديقه*

*قدرت تكسب محبة اعضاء كتير جدا واحترامهم طبعا *

*بتسال على الغايب منهم وبتعاتب بمحبه اللي بيتاخر عليها *

*انسانه بجد برغم عدم معرفتي بيها بس قدرت تكسب محبتي واحترامي بشكل شخصي*


*الاخت الغاليه اللي بحب نوجهلها محبتنا وتقديرنا وتكريمنا هي*































































​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 أغسطس 2010)

اختيار موفق يا بسم الصليب

مونيكا من الشخصيات المميزة فى المنتدى

انا برضه معرفش بشكل شخصى 

بس عارفة من كل الاعضاء انها شخصية محبوبة وطيبة جدااااااا​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أغسطس 2010)

الاخت مونيكا تستحق التكريم نظرا لنشاطها الجميل​ 
اختيار موفق​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اختيار جميل جداااا
صحيح مش اعرفها الا قريب
بس بردودها ومواضيعها
لاقيتها انسانه جميله تستحق التكريم
شكرا ليكي ممتي مونيكا وربنا يبارك حياتك
وشكرا ليكي ممتي ام جورج ع فكرتك الجميله​*


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2010)

إختيار في الصميم


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أغسطس 2010)

*حقيقى مونيكا خادمه بمعنى الكلمه
كل التحيه والحب والاحترام لشخصها الجميل
بسم الصليب حبيبتى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمرررر *


----------



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2010)

احسنتى الاختيار  حبيبتى حقيقى 

مونيكا انسانه  رائعه واخت فاضله

وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام 






وكمان احيكى على التصميم الرائع تسلم ايدك


​


----------



## marcelino (11 أغسطس 2010)

*يارب تفضل منوره المنتدى دايما
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2010)

حقيقى بجد مامتى مونيكا مميزة فى كل حاجة 
وتستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتييييير بجد
ربنا يخليها لينا يارب

وتسلم ايديكى (بسم الصليب) على التصميمات ​


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى 
اختيار موافق مونيكا انسانه جميلة وتستحق التكريم*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *عشان اكون صريحه العضوه اللي هنكرمها كانت بترشيح الغاليه دونا *
> 
> *الاخت الغاليه اللي بحب نوجهلها محبتنا وتقديرنا وتكريمنا هي*
> 
> ...



*أشكرك أختى الحبيبة besm alslib
أنا فعلا غير مستحقة لهذا التكريم




فمنتدى الكنيسة هو  بيتى
وأعضائة ومشرفيه والإدارة هم أهلى وحبايبى
قد إيه مفاجأة جميلة وغير متوقعة عندما دخلت الموضوع
وكم كان سرورى عندما أرى هذا الكم من المحبة النقية
جعلتنى أحس بتقصيرى  أمام محبتكم التى غمرتنى
والتى جعلتنى أعجز عن التعبير عن شكرى وإمتنانى
أشكركم أحبائى
أشكرك الحبيبة  besm alslibعلى المجهود الكبير وعلى التصميمات الرائعة
أشكرك حبيبتى الغالية دونا على ترشيحك لى لأنال هذا التكريم وعلى محبتك
أشكرك أستاذى My Rockلإدارتك الجميلة والتى على تقنية عالية 
لتحافظ على ميزان المحبة والإحترام المتبادل بين الأعضاء وبعضهم والإشراف والإداريين
وأشكرك على موافقتك على لأنال هذا التكريم




أشكرك أخى الغالى Coptic Man على تشجيعك وثقتك
أشكرك حبيبتى الغالية candy shop على تشجيعك وكثرة محبتك
أشكرك  حبيبتى  tasoni queenaعلى محبتك ونشاطك وأرائك الناضجة
أشكرك إبنى الحبيب mikel cocoعلى تشجيعك وتكريمى
أشكرك مارسلينو الغالى على الأمنية الجميلة لى ولتشجيعك
أشكرك إبنتى الحبيبة سندرلا على محبتك وتشجيعك
أشكرك حبيبتى  happy angelعلى التشجيع والمحبة
ربنا يحفظ منتدانا الغالى وكل أعضائه والمشرفين  والإداريين 





وربنا يدوم هذه المحبة





​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أغسطس 2010)

*اختيار جميل بجد
يارب تفضل معانا دايما وتكون منورانا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مامتي مووووووووونيكا*
*بجد تستحقي اكتر من كده*
*مواضيعك جميلة جدا*
*ميرسي بسم الصليب*​


----------



## Critic (12 أغسطس 2010)

*تاسونى مونيكا منورة المنتدى و خدمتها مفيدة و مثمرة*
*ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## grges monir (12 أغسطس 2010)

*شخصية مميزة فعلا وتستحق التكريم بجدارة
انا بقى عرقتها عن طريق المناقشة فى موضوعات ريا وسكينة
اسلويها  ومناقشاتها فى منتهى الرقى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مبروك حبيبة عمرى

كم فرحت بهذا التكريم

فكم من ساعات كنت أراك فيها تبحثين عن رد أو موضوع لإعلان مجد المسيح

وكم من صداقات اكتسبتيها بمحبتك للجميع

وكم من طعام محروق تناولناه لأنشغالك بمنتدانا الحبيب

فمبروك عليك وعلىّ هذا التكريم​*


----------



## ponponayah (12 أغسطس 2010)

*مبرووووووووك يا مامتى
اختيار جميل جدااااااا
ويارب دايما تكونى منورة المنتدى ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أغسطس 2010)

يمكن متعاملتش مع امى الغاليه مونيكا
ولكن اكن لها كل محبه واحترام وتقدير
تمنياتى لكِ بالتواجد بيننا دائما


لفته جميله يا ام جورج وفعلا امنا الغاليه مونيكا من الناس اللى تستحق كل التقدير


----------



## محتاجالك ياربى (13 أغسطس 2010)

أنا لسه جديده معاكم بس من كلام ابنتى توتا عن الاخت مونيكا وكلامكم انتوا عنها حبيتها فعلا شخصيه جميله واتمنى اكون اخت وصديقه ليها
وميرسى ليكى يا أم جورج على تكريمك ليها​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكر كل أحبائى إللى هنونى 
عقبال أن أهنئهم جميعا فى المرات القادمة لأن فعلا كل أعضاء المنتدى يستحقوا التكريم
أشكركم جميعا





SwEetY KoKeY 
Roka_Jesus 
Critic 
grges monir 




صوت صارخ زوجى وهوصاحب الفضل فى دخولى المندتى وإرشادى
ponponayah 
Cupid  
محتاجالك ياربى




أشكركم جميعا أحبائى 
وربنا يديم المحبة
وأشكر بسم الصليب لأن موضوعها بين المحبة الجميلة الموجودة فى قلب الأعضاء​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## zezza (15 أغسطس 2010)

رغم انى مش ليا علاقة  قريبة باستاذة مونيكا ...الا انى بستريحلها جداااااااااااااا و بحترم ارئها و مواضيعها كتيييييييييير 
حقيقى انسانة محترمة خالص خالص .....
كلام بجد مش مجاملة يا استاذتى 
ربنا يخليكى و يباركك انتى و اهل بيتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> رغم انى مش ليا علاقة  قريبة باستاذة مونيكا ...الا انى بستريحلها جداااااااااااااا و بحترم ارئها و مواضيعها كتيييييييييير
> حقيقى انسانة محترمة خالص خالص .....
> كلام بجد مش مجاملة يا استاذتى
> ربنا يخليكى و يباركك انتى و اهل بيتك ​



*أشكرك حبيبتى زيزا  على رقتك ومحبتك






الرب يباركك
​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​








​
*أشكرك كليمو
الرب يباركك ويبارك كل أعمالك وخدمتك​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (16 أغسطس 2010)

*مبرورك للتكريم وعقبال المزيد*


----------



## مينا ابن ربنا (16 أغسطس 2010)

مبروك يا مونيكا مبروككككككككككككككك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أغسطس 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *مبرورك للتكريم وعقبال المزيد*









​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أغسطس 2010)

مينا ابن ربنا قال:


> مبروك يا مونيكا مبروككككككككككككككك









​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 أغسطس 2010)

إختيار موفق


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أغسطس 2010)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إختيار موفق













​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 أغسطس 2010)

اختيار موفق


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اختيار موفق




*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووك يا مونيكا بجد انتى تستهليها


----------



## govany shenoda (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اختيار جميل فعلا
عارفة من كل الاعضاء انها شخصية محبوبة وطيبة جدا
و من  ردودها ومواضيعها 
لاقيتها انسانه جميله تستحق التكريم
ميرسي ليكي  ام جورج علي فكرتك الجميله
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووك يا مونيكا بجد انتى تستهليها



*أشكرك حبيبتى على محبتك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> اختيار جميل فعلا
> عارفة من كل الاعضاء انها شخصية محبوبة وطيبة جدا
> و من  ردودها ومواضيعها
> لاقيتها انسانه جميله تستحق التكريم
> ...



*ميرسى جيوفانى لمحبتك 
الرب يباركك​*:ab4:


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك...


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اختيارك صحيح تماما
مونيكا ام غالية على قلوبنا كلنا
ومحبتها عظيمة للكل
واتمنى من ربنا دوام نعمة وجودها معنا

ربنا معاكى وللأمام دايما يا امى​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مبروك...



*أشكرك للتهنئة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اختيارك صحيح تماما
> مونيكا ام غالية على قلوبنا كلنا
> ومحبتها عظيمة للكل
> واتمنى من ربنا دوام نعمة وجودها معنا
> ...



*أشكرك إبنى جوجو
على محبتك 
الرب يباركك ويعطيك سؤال قلبك​*


----------

